# "OS X Mountain Lion : 43 fonds décran cachés" introuvables



## Ekarissor (21 Septembre 2012)

http://www.journaldumac.com/2012/09/12/mac-os-x-mountain-lion-43-fonds-ecran-caches/

Bonsoir à tous, 

Désirant customiser ma page d'accueil des logins, j'ai été content de tomber sur ce lien tout-à-l'heure. Mais en collant le chemin énoncé dans la fonction du finder, ça ne m'a rien du tout donné.
J'ai un MacBook qui tournait sur Snow Tiger jusqu'à ce que j'achète la mise à niveau (Mountain Lion) en Août...

Pour tous ceux que ça intéresse, je suis sur que les fonds d'écran sont magnifiques en plus...

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer...


Merci d'avance.


Alexandre


----------



## otgl (21 Septembre 2012)

Il y a une erreur dans cet article. Le chemin c'est:

/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Default Collections

Et le sujet avait été évoqué dans le forum bien avant cet article:

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/fond-decran-economiseur-decran-1162962.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Septembre 2012)

/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.Framework/Versions/A/Resources/Default Collections/

Déjà, la news est moisie, ce ne sont en rien des fonds d'écrans cachés mais les images de certains économiseurs d'écran en plus le mec n'est même pas foutu recopier une adresse complète : Default Collections et pas DefaultCollections.

Soit dit en passant, il suffisait de lire les commentaires des gens...


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Septembre 2012)

J'avais même pas vu.
Merci à vous deux.

(j'espère que ma prochaine question, sous peu, sera un peu plus utile )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h52 ----------

Bon, je vais la poser ici, pour éviter de déranger inutilement avec un nouveau post qui, très certainement, existe déjà (mais que je n'ai pas réussi à trouver en tout cas) :
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment modifier, sous OS X Mountain Lion, ce fond d'écran type métallique que l'on a à l'allumage de l'ordinateur, au moment de choisir sa session (login) ?


(faut quand-même reconnaitre que j'avais raison : les fonds d'écran sont magnifiques !)


----------



## otgl (21 Septembre 2012)

Ekarissor a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment modifier, sous OS X Mountain Lion, ce fond d'écran type métallique que l'on a à l'allumage de l'ordinateur, au moment de choisir sa session (login) ?



Télécharge OnyX si tu ne l'as pas, et lance-le. Clique sur l'onglet Paramètres et sur le sous-onglet Session. Et là, à côté de "Fond", tu verras deux boutons: "Sélectionner..." et "Restaurer".


----------



## Ekarissor (21 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup !


----------

